# Taurus Model 456 LBR



## MODUK (Jul 13, 2006)

Hello from UK
My first post (other than in the Newbie stuff) 
Just bought one of these 456 (in 45 ACP) because it is one of few revolvers that comply with current UK law FAA s1.
But having a few problems with light strikes mainly when use double-acting with both factory and my own reloads.
Single acting seems OK. D/A trigger pull technique maybe something I need to refine as most of my other s1 pistols are S/A.
Any advice would be gratefully received.
VMT in advance.

UPDATE - just shot in a comp (PP1) yesterday (sunday) and had two "light strikes" - 
I'm wondering if it's due to the headspace of the 45 ACP round?

BR MODUK


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

MODUK said:


> Hello from UK
> My first post (other than in the Newbie stuff)
> Just bought one of these 456 (in 45 ACP) because it is one of few revolvers that comply with current UK law FAA s1.
> But having a few problems with light strikes mainly when use double-acting with both factory and my own reloads.
> ...


Regular light strikes usually means something needs to be tweeked out.
Being in the UK I don't know what your availability to a gunsmith is, but sounds like your gun needs to be checked out. If you don't have a local smith Taurus has a lifetime warranty and they will make it right though their customer service in not known for being the best or the fastest.


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

MODUK said:


> Hello from UK
> My first post (other than in the Newbie stuff)
> Just bought one of these 456 (in 45 ACP) because it is one of few revolvers that comply with current UK law FAA s1.
> But having a few problems with light strikes mainly when use double-acting with both factory and my own reloads.
> ...


Did you get to the bottom of your light strike problem yet? How are you getting on with the moon clips?


----------

